# What's This? (A "New" Gould Set?)



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

While searching for CDs I stumbled across this: link

The reason I'm posting this is they have it on sale for £99. Depending on it's contents that could be amazing value as the "*Complete Original Jacket*" box sells for £800 on *Amazon*. I think I'm going to pre-order this as you can cancel without penalty and are protected against changes in price. Just to keep an eye on it if I get anymore information I will post below.

I'm sure *Amazon* will sell it cheaper but they don't have it listed at the moment. One to watch for the *Gould* fans and I know we are legion on *TC*.

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

That is only his Bach recordings is it not?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That is only his Bach recordings is it not?


Yes that's what I meant don't know why I didn't say so. (I've been up late) Anyway I don't know if it'll have EVERYTHING *Bach* but if it does I'd be pleased especially since it has DVDs.

Sometimes they screw you on one or two recordings just to add agony to your life. The way *Ligeti's* work is split over 3 boxed sets.

Changed my original post hopefully makes more sense.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s another link to the content here:
http://www.imusic.dk/cd-dvd/0886919611427/glenn-gould-2012-glenn-gould-bach-edition-cd-og-dvd (less than 80 £, 4 Kgs!)


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks *Joen* looks good!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Now on *Amazon UK* (_amazon.co.uk_ for *Martin*) here.

*Amazon US* (_amazon.com_ ) here.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

It's now on Pre-Order for £74.99 if anyone was considering it.


----------

